# Help Bought a new car, and can't drive it..



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm just so excited, I've been learning to drive, my instructor said I was doing well, so I went out and got my own car, it's bright red and beautiful.

I'm having a few problems though, the car I was learning on was an automatic, and this is a stick shift, the guy at the lot I bought it from said that they were far better, and if I can drive this I can drive anything..but I'm having trouble knowing when to shift, can you tell me exactly when I should do that?


The car I was learning in had kind of funny steering, I could move the wheel a little before anything happened, but this one as soon as I twitch the wheel it heads off in a different direction what do I do.

This car is a sports car, just so pretty and so fast, I've been watching the race cars on YouTube, and I'm sure that I will get the hang of it soon, LOL it is so funny, when you put your foot down it goes really fast, I love doing that, but I do need to try and work out that gear change thingy. Last night I was driving down the lane to the barn and it sort of went sideways and hit the fence, I don't think anything got hurt..is it meant to go sideways..

The man also said that I should put super plus premium gas in it, but it does just fine on the cheapest stuff so I don't bother. I do though find it annoying when it wont run smoothly, don't know why that is.



> No prizes for reporting this as being in the wrong place, bucket of pony treats if you get it:wink:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ha. 

Ha.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha! How many times do we hear this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

get a race car trainer.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Haha! How many times do we hear this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha Ha, All of the time.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

:clap:


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Maybe you need to buy one of those expensive steering wheel covers to help fix the steering problems?


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

...And don't forget to look under the hood, there might be a leak somewhere.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I seriously was about to scold you, then saw it was a joke.

No red sport cars for you, Golden Horse! Especially ones that men tell you to buy, lol


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh! They also make cool shift knobs you can get too! That may make shifting easier! All about buying the best most expensive things.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

evilamc said:


> Maybe you need to buy one of those expensive steering wheel covers to help fix the steering problems?


OOOOH, so if I go and spend money on sparkly steering wheel cover and a new knob for my shifter, I will be a better driver COOOOOOL


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> OOOOH, so if I go and spend money on sparkly steering wheel cover and a new knob for my shifter, I will be a better driver COOOOOOL


Yup!!! Its that easy.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't forget to really bond with your car. Wash it and wax it every week at least. Vanity plates also really help.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I hope you got a pre-purchase inspection from your mechanic!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

you don't need to know when to shift.. just rev it up till the needle is in the red and dump the clutch.. the smoke and burning smell is normal..LOL you could always grind it till you find it:wink:


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

was it a rescue you forgot to add.. did it look all sad and pathetic on the lot so you decided to give it a good home:rofl::rofl:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Pics please.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Hope you don't end up having to get custom fitted tires!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

OK, you got me.  I really thought this was about a car.....until the shift knob/steering wheel cover comment, though I did wonder about the bonding comment too. I'm slow today...more slow.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm a little slow in general about this kind of stuff, but I did kind of get it towards the end. Thanx!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

greentree said:


> Hope you don't end up having to get custom fitted tires!


Save some money and go all natural! Cars don't really need tires, just drive on the rims!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh and forget about preventive maintenance, it causes more problems and mechanics are just paid to push "fuel injectors" and other non-natural gobble ****!


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I love everything about this thread. :loveshower::rofl:


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Have you tried starting it in a big empty parking lot, put a brick on the gas pedal and get out of the way? If it eventually comes back to you, then you're good to go 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Good laugh for a dreary rainy day. LOL


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I have a pretty good car, but it got scared anyway and dumped me on my butt. Does that count?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What IS it about that New Car Smell?? Does that mean it loves me?


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

You need to buy a car cover so it neva eva, eva gets dirty.

And some fools will say you need to add/change the oil and other maintenance stuff......you don't need that. You can diagnose your car yourself!


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh, I love this!!! What a wonderful laughter relief from the...you know! I kinda figured it was a joke, coming from the OP, but just had to read! Thank you!


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

I can't want to hear more responses, thinking in of one thread that has gone one...and on...and on...& the advice not listened to; those who have tried to help, many kudos to you.

Oh, the nice shiny brand new red car that you have no idea how to drive: park it in the lot & hang somethin' purty from the mirror. That'll prove to the car that you love it...& take a video of it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

No really, you should put it in a nice heated garage and and have someone more knowledgeable park it before you ruin it. Have you tried checking the air in the tires? Nice wax job might help.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

well you need to watch 2-3 videos on Youtube and open your own channel.. that qualifies you as a certified car "trainer" and after 2 videos you should be an expert and know everything about the car


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

You only need to run the car once every 10 days. But, on that 10th day, run the tar out of it, then park it in the garage.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice and keeping it positive..I do admit that the salesman might of said something about going to the crusher, but I looked into her headlights, and just couldn't let it happen...

I'm not sure about the tireless option, but it WOULD save me a lot of money.

here we go, isn't she purty, a Thoroughbred by any standard


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> Thanks for all the advice and keeping it positive..I do admit that the salesman might of said something about going to the crusher, but I looked into her headlights, and just couldn't let it happen...
> 
> I'm not sure about the tireless option, but it WOULD save me a lot of money.
> 
> here we go, isn't she purty, a Thoroughbred by any standard


Are you thinking of breeding her? Maybe you should before she gets too old. She looks like she has nice old bloodlines.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So purdy! I drew her for you! NOW IT CAN BE YOUR SIGNATURE!

p.s...sorry I really didnt....just grabbed a drawing of my old red car I had on my computer.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

evilamc said:


> So purdy! I drew her for you! NOW IT CAN BE YOUR SIGNATURE!
> 
> p.s...sorry I really didnt....just grabbed a drawing of my old red car I had on my computer.



OH you have got her PERFECTLY thank you.....going to hang that in my bathroom


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't waste your money to get it checked regularly by a trained mechanic, I know a kid who has read lots of books about cars, she can do the maintenance if you let her drive occasionally. She is 13, but has been riding in cars her whole life.
And if that doesn't work, just buy bigger brakes.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Have you worked with her on desensitization? She looks like she needs a lot of work with pool noodles. Matter of fact, I can sell you this special pool noodle for $50! It's a steal! Guaranteed to make her want to work for you instead of against you! And don't forget loving cuddles!


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

LOL! made my night!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

what kind of offspring does she throw.... you know since she has parts, you have to rush to breed her to the first stud you find.. breed or confo doesn't matter.. just gotta get her bred asap...lol


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Would you call her a chestnut or a sorrel?

Is she registered?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She's definitely chestnut, temperamental is what she is, unless you do things just right, she wont do anything...so annoying, won't start unless she is on neutral, or you have your foot FULL on the clutch, half way won't do...darn fussy.

I want to breed her to a fire truck, keep the color, but get a bigger vehicle. 

And yes she is registered, she had Ferrari and Masarati, right up at 10 generations back, that's good breeding that is


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

ooh sports car bred with Fire Truck.... wonder what those babies would look like.. must be designer... thus super expensive


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, apparently Golden, its left to me to tell you the truth. I say it only for your own good. You have made the classic green driver mistake -- you have over-carred yourself. You need to rehome this one and go with an experienced, older lesson car. It will keep you safe and babysit you while you work on your communication and timing and the all important balance in the seat. Get yourself a knowledgeable trainer you can work with. Start with the basic lower level stuff of handling the steering wheel, clutch and brakes; once that is in hand then move up to the intermediate level that incorporates the lights and signals; once you've got your foundation there then you'll be ready to move on to the Prix St. George of driving -- radio tuning and lipstick application while performing multiple high speed lane changes.

Good luck and don't break a leg.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

But Chevaux we have this special bond, when I swear she looks out for me every time I go out to the mud patch I park her on...I GET her, if I sell her to someone else they might be bad to her...

ANyone know why she is farting black smoke every time we go out


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

well you need to lay off the sweet(diesel):wink: feed...lol


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

*sighs*

I know you are low on funds, but it may be time to have the mechanic out to do some diagnostic tests on your car.

May be expensive, so I hope you have an emergency fund available, or a credit card that isn't maxed out.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Actually, I recant. Don't get the mechanic out. Have a communicator come out and let the car commune with said communicator.

Buy a sage bundle and bless the car by blowing the sage smoke into the nost.....I mean grill.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05:
Ok, THIS thread made my morning!!!:loveshower:


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

I think you need to invest in some of those really expensive seat covers to sit on I hear it makes one heck of a difference in the ride &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

If you only take her out in big, wide open spaces, you'll never even see those big black clouds behind you. Skip the lessons where you're tethered to the driving instructor and drive on the track, and just bounce right off into the sunset together...


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Have you had the seated fitted? By a good fitter? Poor thing, maybe the seat isn't fitting her right and that's causing problems.

What about a helmet..... are you wearing your helmet?


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Helmet scmelmet! She has a Velcro seat after a few weeks of driving! She can handle the lurching and bucking due to her wonderful clutch skills, let alone doing reining maneuvers such as donuts in a snowy parking lot!

WOOT!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe she doesn't like your bit...er steering wheel. Try taking that off and using a wrench instead


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh man! What a beautiful looking car! I can see why you love it so much. But before breeding it, have a little fun. That red rocket looks like it corners on rails! I suggest you get right out to the barrel racing jackpots. Man, what a car!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I can sell you a video series on how to drive it....29.95 per month...this includes the 4 DVD set, and exclusive on screen instructions!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I guess I sorta missed the point here. But then I've never owned a car* that couldn't be considered a sports car, have always done my own work, and think automatic transmissions are good assistive technology for the disabled.

*Trucks, motorcycles, and airplanes excepted.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

James, come ON!!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I 'get' James post, too. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Chevaux said:


> Well, apparently Golden, its left to me to tell you the truth. I say it only for your own good. You have made the classic green driver mistake -- you have over-carred yourself. You need to rehome this one and go with an experienced, older lesson car. It will keep you safe and babysit you while you work on your communication and timing and the all important balance in the seat. Get yourself a knowledgeable trainer you can work with. Start with the basic lower level stuff of handling the steering wheel, clutch and brakes; once that is in hand then move up to the intermediate level that incorporates the lights and signals; once you've got your foundation there then you'll be ready to move on to the Prix St. George of driving -- radio tuning and lipstick application while performing multiple high speed lane changes.
> 
> Good luck and don't break a leg.



:rofl: :rofl:


Oh, IMHO I disagree with running her on rims. Do make sure the tyres are good... you know the saying: no foot no h.....


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

If a car requires premium gasoline, I'd use it. If you use regular for more than a few times you will have worse gas mileage, and you may get engine misfires. And THAT is why your car will not run smoothly, because of the cheap gas. If it requires premium, put premium in it.

Didn't have time to read thru all posts... I take this was a joke? Ha, got me!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Remali said:


> If a car requires premium gasoline, I'd use it. If you use regular for more than a few times you will have worse gas mileage, and you may get engine misfires. And THAT is why your car will not run smoothly, because of the cheap gas. If it requires premium, put premium in it.
> 
> Didn't have time to read thru all posts... I take this was a joke? Ha, got me!


if you want a laugh, go back and read all


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

There is only one answer
Get a trainer!!!!


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Sorry, Golden, reading your responses to all the advice here it is apparent to me you just don't get it. So I would advise you to do yourself and the car a favor and sell it to buy yourself some roller skates.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh no, she shouldn't sell her. She will certainly wind up in an abusive home!

Have you read enough books? Enough forum posts? What you haven't done yet is post a video of you driving this car. Surely those of us who can handle such a fine vehicle can help you from miles away!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

greentree said:


> I can sell you a video series on how to drive it....29.95 per month...this includes the 4 DVD set, and exclusive on screen instructions!


Do you sell special equipment too?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Exclusive training aids.....yes, but only after a 1 yr. accreditation fee(additional), and assessment.


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

(...I am laughing so hard at this thread, tears are coming to my eyes....!)

But, GoldenHorse, I'll be the one to say it: you won't listen to anyone, no matter how much experienced ri...err, drivers, explain things to you & give you much-needed advice. I hope that, at least, you have decent insurance.


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

Tazzie said:


> Oh no, she shouldn't sell her. She will certainly wind up in an abusive home!
> 
> Have you read enough books? Enough forum posts? What you haven't done yet is post a video of you driving this car. Surely those of us who can handle such a fine vehicle can help you from miles away!


Where's the multiple-like button??:rofl:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Did you have your mechanic do a PPE?? Did you sign a contract and swear you would be this car's forever home? 

Check your contract....you may be able to just put it on the lot bred...they bring WAY more money that way!!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

greentree said:


> Exclusive training aids.....yes, but only after a 1 yr. accreditation fee(additional), and assessment.


Do we play games too?

I'm an empty nester. I need something to baby talk to, coddle and coo too. Time and money not an issue!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Did the seller offer to buy her back if things don't work out?


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

It's off the track, isn't it...


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

sarahfromsc said:


> Do we play games too?
> 
> I'm an empty nester. I need something to baby talk to, coddle and coo too. Time and money not an issue!


We specialize in bonding. Guarantee it, in fact.


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

greentree said:


> We specialize in bonding. Guarantee it, in fact.


:rofl:You sell snake oil too?!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow you got me. I went from confused. To very worried. To more confused when I saw who posted it to. OK got it's a joke but I don't get it. To getting it. Good one!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

tjtalon said:


> :rofl:You sell snake oil too?!


Snake MILK...got a video series on that, too... Much more natural than cows!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

do you sell bridges as well?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Whinnie said:


> Sorry, Golden, reading your responses to all the advice here it is apparent to me you just don't get it. So I would advise you to do yourself and the car a favor and sell it to buy yourself some roller skates.


BUT we just have this bond, I waxed her good last night, and I got a good work out, do you know how tiring it is jogging alongside your car while you are waxing it, how do I get her to stand still? The book says put the parking brake on, but that is cruel forcing her to stand still when she just wants to run


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Have you tried changing her filters? They get sludge build up, causing excessive running.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Maybe you should try the snake milk. I was promised, after handing over my 401k, it would work for unrulines!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> BUT we just have this bond, I waxed her good last night, and I got a good work out, do you know how tiring it is jogging alongside your car while you are waxing it, how do I get her to stand still? The book says put the parking brake on, but that is cruel forcing her to stand still when she just wants to run


You clearly aren't giving her enough treats. Make sure you are very liberal with them. Don't mind if she runs you over once in a while. That's just a sign she loves you. Wax a spot, and give a treat. Even if she doesn't do what you want. She'll eventually figure out you want her to stand still. It worked for my brother's girlfriend's cousin's aunt's grandma, so I don't see why it wouldn't work for you too!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

GH, I am beginning to suspect that you bought her from ....... Greentree!

Greentree, How could you do such a thing to an unsuspecting novice?

You just never know about some people.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Her driving instructor told me she had watched all the videos, and drove at Daytona. 
People drive all the time....it cannot be that difficult. They just SIT there! Watch a NASCAR race...


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> BUT we just have this bond, I waxed her good last night, and I got a good work out, do you know how tiring it is jogging alongside your car while you are waxing it, how do I get her to stand still? The book says put the parking brake on, but that is cruel forcing her to stand still when she just wants to run


Maybe the wax sponge scared her and made her run?

Maybe the sponge was to harsh and was hurting her?

Try using gentle wax strokes?

Did you try the 15 games with her?

Did you wash her first and the hose on more than a trickle? If so, maybe that scared her?

Does she think the hose is a snake?

*************

Better to be has hard as you need to be to control this car, that has your number, than seriously hurt.

You need hands on help.


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

I accidentally bought a similar sports car. It came with plain brown paint and was a brand not known to be sports cars. The used car dealer knew nothing about this car or it's history. Once I learned to ride, I mean drive, this car it's become my favorite ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

david in md said:


> I accidentally bought a similar sports car. It came with plain brown paint and was a brand not known to be sports cars. The used car dealer knew nothing about this car or it's history. Once I learned to ride, I mean drive, this car it's become my favorite ride.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Except for when it runs over your feet, and shocks you when you try to start it?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

greentree said:


> Except for when it runs over your feet, and shocks you when you try to start it?


Well that's simple then, just get steel toed boots and be prepared to be stomped frequently. Once you're expecting it to happen, it doesn't hurt as bad because you're ready for it! 

Better yet, I'd actually plan to just sit in your other car from a safe distance and observe the new one with binoculars so you're not within foot crushing distance for awhile. The new car will still sense that you're there and that you love it enough to come visit even after it ran you over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't worry people, I have found an online trainer, I think this gives me all I need

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78b67l_yxUc


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ I don't know, I think if you yell and shout at the car like that trainer did, you might jeopardize your bond with it.

I think you need to take a big step back and practice the basics until you are ready to move on to the next step. Start with something like this and don't stop until you get the same results as this trainer:
http://youtu.be/IGiQOCX9UbM
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> Don't worry people, I have found an online trainer, I think this gives me all I need
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78b67l_yxUc


:rofl: *wiping away tears *:rofl:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Obviously, YOU are going to need hands on help....that video was highly edited, and done by professionals. Plus, I new some people who used Basil, and he was REALLY mean. Told one lady she had NO business driving!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well you people need to make up your minds, first you say I can't bond with her, then when I find a good strong trainer, you get all huffy...YIU DON'T KNOW ME OR MY CAR


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, he looks good. 

Since you are in Canada, I might suggest Red Green as another possible trainer.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Did you ever find your second reverse?


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Well you people need to make up your minds, first you say I can't bond with her, then when I find a good strong trainer, you get all huffy...YIU DON'T KNOW ME OR MY CAR


Well...you can always start a brand new thread under a different title with exactly the same story & see if you get cuddles, er, responses more to your liking, or dip into existing threads to see if you might be accepted then express your story to them. It's just a Hor...ah, car, forum, not really the internet or anything; no one will notice you hopping all over trying to find affirmation, not even the mods:rofl:


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

greentree said:


> Except for when it runs over your feet, and shocks you when you try to start it?


Or when it refuses to run.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Well you people need to make up your minds, first you say I can't bond with her, then when I find a good strong trainer, you get all huffy...YIU DON'T KNOW ME OR MY CAR


*reaches for my wine*

There is a Gawd.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

sarahfromsc said:


> *reaches for my wine*
> 
> There is a Gawd.


I've always wanted ti type that.....lololololol.....I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I got some brand new Miracle Oil in stock.....going to do it multi level, so EVERYONE can get rich....AND have the perfect CAR. This stuff is SO amazing...I used it in three cars, and they run like brand new...gave their owners NO problem....AND they signed up four new salespeople, so now they can quit their full time jobs and have the life they deserve!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Send me 6 bottles immediately, you sound so plausible and trustworthy.....


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Moderator warning*



sarahfromsc said:


> *reaches for my wine*
> 
> There is a Gawd.



Please, no 'popcorn' on this thread.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

anndankev said:


> Please, no 'popcorn' on this thread.


As long as the wine is OKinkunicorn:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

It's just...just...just that I've always wanted to say that. :winetime:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

anndankev said:


> It's just...just...just that I've always wanted to say that. :winetime:


:cheers:



http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

greentree said:


> I got some brand new Miracle Oil in stock.....going to do it multi level, so EVERYONE can get rich....AND have the perfect CAR. This stuff is SO amazing...I used it in three cars, and they run like brand new...gave their owners NO problem....AND they signed up four new salespeople, so now they can quit their full time jobs and have the life they deserve!!


Nothing like a good ol' fashioned pyramid scheme, sign me up! Do you serve kool-aid at the meetings?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey, GH, I am gonna have PP speaking at the Miracle Oil Convention! Can you bring your car down so he can do a demo?? The Kool -Aid is going to be flowing like the Blue Danube!!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

greentree said:


> I got some brand new Miracle Oil in stock.....going to do it multi level, so EVERYONE can get rich....AND have the perfect CAR. This stuff is SO amazing...I used it in three cars, and they run like brand new...gave their owners NO problem....AND they signed up four new salespeople, so now they can quit their full time jobs and have the life they deserve!!


*cries and pouts*

I WANT SOME!

But you already took my 401k for the snake oil and sticks with flags! Neither have worked at all by the way!

You're so MEAN.

*grabs my car and goes home*


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

But Greentrees sticks and flags WORK I promise.....I have taught my car to ground tie with her help, all I have to do is wave the flags, tap it with the stick, sat STAY in a stern voice, then for some reason set the Par King Brake, and my car will just stay there for days, never moves, it's a modern day miracle...


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> But Greentrees sticks and flags WORK I promise.....I have taught my car to ground tie with her help, all I have to do is wave the flags, tap it with the stick, sat STAY in a stern voice, then for some reason set the Par King Brake, and my car will just stay there for days, never moves, it's a modern day miracle...


Yay, so the ground tieing works :wink:

I can teach you the right way to break in/drive fancy sport cars... You know in the Swiss Alps you need TOTAL CONTROL and a car that still has his wits as well. 
Sooo, you switch through the gears up 1-2-3-4-5 and then, the most important part, from 5 you switch to R (= rallye-gear). Works guaranteed!


----------

